# Winchester Xperts



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I opened up a 12 ga. 3" #2 shot Winchester Xpert and this is what I found.
Steel shot that IS NOT uniform in size or shape. Lots of flat sided ones (hard to see in the photo but they are there) If you don't believe me open one up and have a look for yourself. I feel like I'm back to the year 1990 with the old Duplex loads that had different size shot in them. Glad I only bought 4 boxes and not a case. I know guys that this is all they shoot and they do quite well with them, but I'm not a fan.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

at 20 yards how will it not kill a duck/goose??? I would've saved the shell and killed a bird with it! 8) I kill lots of birds with that shell and my wallet seems to like it too. Now if I run into a duck wearing chainmail, than I might worry about perfectly uniformed shot.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> at 20 yards how will it not kill a duck/goose??? I would've saved the shell and killed a bird with it! 8) I kill lots of birds with that shell and my wallet seems to like it too. Now if I run into a duck wearing chainmail, than I might worry about perfectly uniformed shot.


 don't the dimples in golf balls make them fly better, farther?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> at 20 yards how will it not kill a duck/goose??? I would've saved the shell and killed a bird with it! 8) QUOTE]
> 
> I put the steel back in the shell and crimped it. I will shoot it.
> utahgolf, I owe you a hunt this year.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

manzquad said:


> don't the dimples in golf balls make them fly better, farther?


that's what I'm saying, at a certain range it doesn't matter what you shoot. Now to your point, at 55 yards will you get a better grouping with a more expensive and quality uniformed shot, probably yes. But if you don't take very many 45 plus yard shots than in the long run it's better to buy cheaper shells and it's more fun fooling them. I'd almost contend an oddly packaged and disformed shot might even have some more of a "folding" type effect on a bird at really close range, although at long range I would concede it's effectiveness would be much less. But shoot whatever you're confident in, my factory beretta improved cylinder choke is a duck killer with those xperts.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > at 20 yards how will it not kill a duck/goose??? I would've saved the shell and killed a bird with it! 8) QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

You should try cutting a Hevi-Shot. See what ya think about what's inside.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Im doing some of my own research as well. However using #4 shot. I have mostly shot #2, but last year shot a bit of #4. I liked the fact of having much shot down range, so I might make the switch. I still have to go shoot some paper.
http://s1244.photobucket.com/user/manzquad/media/Shot gun patterning/IMAG1160_zps59389464.jpg.html


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a Federal shot I was using last season. Before that it has always been experts.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Agreed with Utahgolf. Under 30 yards (with a patternmaster might I add) I don't think it matters too much what you shoot. I usually shoot xpert 3" #1's for everything mainly because I can go get them at walmart anytime I want however, if i'm in a goose field or just targeting geese I go with KENT 3" #1's....................I will say this.. I finished off a duck years ago before I had my patternmaster, I was shooting the xpert 3" #1's like always and at about 25-30 yards where the duck was my pattern hit all around the duck without hitting the duck at all. My jaw dropped. The way the patternmaster constricts the wad it has eliminated that problem because it throws a more consistant pattern (IMO). For me the Xperts have always gone BANG every time I pull the trigger but, from other guys i'v heard different..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hey you know those shells kill ducks boy.lol you see me do it all the time.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Fowlmouth, you have a solid love line


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Xperts kill birds and they're cheap. 

Brett


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> hey you know those shells kill ducks boy.lol you see me do it all the time.


Yes they do, but you know I like to shoot those ducks that wear oxygen masks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yes they do, but you know I like to shoot those ducks that wear oxygen masks.


yes you do. But that AWESOME CARLSON FULL RANGE CHOKE helps you do that to:grin:. But you cant hit them when they are humping your face.:grin:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> yes you do. But that AWESOME CARLSON FULL RANGE CHOKE helps you do that to:grin:. But you cant hit them when they are humping your face.:grin:


:grin::grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> yes you do. But that AWESOME CARLSON FULL RANGE CHOKE helps you do that to:grin:. But you cant hit them when they are humping your face.:grin:


True! I have a hell of a time on those close ones. Maybe I need to try the improved cylinder choke sometime.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> True! I have a hell of a time on those close ones. Maybe I need to try the improved cylinder choke sometime.


give the short range a try this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot em as a last resort.... last, last, last resort. I even shoot Kent short shells or Remington Sportsman shells (that aren't much better than Xperts) before I'll shoot Xperts. Guess they work for some guys.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I love them for an early season load when birds will finish close. Come December-January time when the birds are smarter and tougher for me to get within twenty yards I'll go to a different load. The most noticeable time that I feel like that load really sucks is when it gets windy. Seems like that pattern goes to hell in a handbasket once some wind hits it.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

none of them work for me! Wait maybe it is not the shell.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have shot them in the past. But do not no more I have personal seen 2 barrels blown up while shooting them. I personally was shooting them and on my second shot had the wad get stuck in my barrel about half way


----------

